# West central Illinois furmeet



## kcdogz3002 (Apr 9, 2012)

Looking for furs around the "furmeet dead zone" of illinois. Looking for furs in the Quincy IL/Hannibal MO/Keokuk Ia or surrounding areas to start up a local furmeet, if you, or anyone you know is in the area, send them my way!


----------



## Liedt (May 10, 2012)

Q-town is only about a 4-hour-ish drive for me. I live a bit south of Joliet. If you can keep me posted on how things are developing, I might have the flexibility of swinging down.


----------



## kcdogz3002 (May 13, 2012)

Will do, havent really had any luck yet but still trying!


----------



## EightyKitten (May 14, 2012)

I'm from the Lake County area.


----------



## Liedt (May 16, 2012)

I know Lake County pretty well. My father has lived in Gurnee for the past 20 years. You can say I remember when the big coasters at Great America were the Eagle and the Demon. Today, they are the kiddie coasters.


----------



## EightyKitten (May 16, 2012)

Yeah. I'm about 20 minutes from Great America lol


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Sep 29, 2016)

I know I'm 4 years late to the party, but I actually live near west-central Illinois. Nice to know there are some people around here. It gets a little lonely lol.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 2, 2016)

There are literally no furmeets in my area. 

I guess that's what happen when you live in Michigan.


----------

